

Swapping two variables - motxilo
http://ticsblog.com/2010/02/26/swapping-two-variables/

======
proemeth
The first solution costs you the memory of a pointer, though it does not
modify data like the 2 others. If one wants some sort of referential
transparency, one kind of solution can pose more problems than the other,
depending if scope is lexical or dynamic.

